# Unpaid leave - Am I entitled to claim any benefits?



## adox (7 Dec 2009)

I have had to take four weeks unpaid leave from work due to family illness. My sister, who is a carer for my father, has been diagnosed with cancer and so  I am needed to help care for my father and also help out my sister. 

I am just wondering if I am entitled to make any claims from social welfare for the time I am off? I am actually starting my third week now and with everything going on I didn't stop go consider I may be able to claim. 

Also worst case scenario, I may have to resign from my job to help out in the medium term. Will the fact that I have had a four week break in pay and therefore contributions affect any claims I may have to make then, be it Jb or whatever it may be. 

I have been in the same job for twenty three years and this is the first time in all those years that my wages have not been paid.


----------



## gipimann (7 Dec 2009)

You may be eligible for Carer's Benefit or Carer's Allowance if you have to help out on an ongoing basis.   Check out www.welfare.ie for information on these schemes.

As you're not unemployed at the moment, but have taken leave voluntarily, you can't claim jobseeker's for the 4-week break.


----------

